# Lancia RDA: Review



## Alex (13/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (13/10/14)

i like this one alot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

I wouldn't even buy the clone for $10, huge potential for a very big mess. I cannot tolerate even the slightest bit of juice on the outside of an atty. Maybe version 2 will be better, maybe some o-rings on the deck around the air plugs?


----------



## Yiannaki (13/10/14)

Thanks for sharing this @Alex

I really love the concept of this atty:

The glass section i think is absolutely genius!! Using rda's solely on my reo, i am guilty of always removing top caps when squonking. This would not only eliminate that, it would also allow me to gauge if the wick is going dry and it lets you show off your build. I hope to see something like this on future RDA's.

The airflow is also quite interesting. I like this idea of using 'plugs' to open and close passages for airflow vs a turning mechanism.

Very cool RDA and i would love to try a clone. Hint hint to the retailers.

Now if a clone were to become available locally, the biggest question would be...... Can it be made bottom fed?


----------

